# Xserver zwei instanzen

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab schonmal in einem Thread über KDE versucht 2 grafische Oberflächen parallel zu haben.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Du kannst zum Starten auch einfach Code:
> 
> startx /usr/bin/startkde
> 
> in nem non-X-Terminal machen. 
> ...

 

Geht das, das man Fluxbox zweimal startet? Einmal auf F7, einmal auf F8?

Das wären ja dann zwei getrennte Instanzen oder?

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hee, nicht nur lesen   :Crying or Very sad: 

Über Antworten wäre ich dankbar  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

Die Antwort steht doch schon in deinem eigenen Post?!

startx -- :1

----------

## musv

Mit startx geht's problemlos. D.h. bei mir funktioniert im e16 das Theme nicht, das wird komischerweise nur bei der ersten Instanz geladen. 

Bei der Verwendung eines Login-Managers z.B. KDM sieht das Ganze schon wieder etwas anders aus. Ich hab's nicht hinbekommen, mehrere Instanzen zu starten. Wäre cool, wenn man z.B. den KDM fest auf F7 legen könnte und dann mit jedem Einloggen eine weitere Instanz des Windowmanagers von F8 bis F11 starten könnte.

----------

## Uli Sing

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Hee, nicht nur lesen  
> 
> Über Antworten wäre ich dankbar 

 

Ich möcht' ja ned nörgeln, aber in der Zeit, in der du zwei Postings geschrieben hast, hättest's auch 1x ausprobieren können.  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

@musv

schaumal in die Datei kdmrc, afaik musste nur einen neuen Bereich hinzufügen:

```
[X-:1-Greeter]
```

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ok, hab ich nicht gut rübergebracht.

Ich habs probiert, es hat aber nicht funktioniert.

Es hat jetzt komischerweise wieder funktioniert. 

Wenn ich aber ein Terminalfenster aufmache, geht das in der ersten Instanz auf.

Wie bringt man das weg?

----------

## disi

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Ok, hab ich nicht gut rübergebracht.
> 
> Ich habs probiert, es hat aber nicht funktioniert.
> 
> Es hat jetzt komischerweise wieder funktioniert. 
> ...

 

Das sollte in deiner DISPLAY Variable stehen, z.B.

0.0 -> erste Server, erster Display 

0.1 -> erste Server, zweiter Display 

1.0 -> zweiter Server, erster Display 

1.1 -> zweiter Server, erster Display 

Versuch mal:

```
$ DISPLAY="<computername>:1.0" xterm
```

oder?

```
$ DISPLAY=<computername>:1.0 xterm
```

http://www.cisl.ucar.edu/docs/ssh/guide/node29.html

----------

